# Acid Cold Infusion Tea Cigar Review - Mild, super mild



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Light, well formed cigar. Almost flawless in appearance. Nutty, sweet scent. similar to milk chocolate. Lights perfectly. Extremly mild taste ...

Read the full review here: Acid Cold Infusion Tea Cigar Review - Mild, super mild


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great review glad you enjoyed it, I thoroghly enjoyed the only one I had. I will be adding a 5 pack to my list. As for the Kuba Kuba I wasn't impressed one bit


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, that was my review. Glad it was worthy of reposting. Want me to add them to the forums after I post to the review section of the site??


----------

